# Elis Regina e seu "chiamento"



## avok

oi !!!!!!!!! 
Esse forum é fantastico !! Eu adoro a lingua portuguesa e tenho muitas duvidas sobre ela...
Eu gosto da musica brasileira e Elis Regina é (ainda) uma das melhores cantoras do Brasil. Mas tem um fenomeno que nao consigo perceber no sotaque dela! Isso é que seu chiamento é instavel. 

por exemplo, ela esta cantando "atras da porta" (elis regina - atras da porta) com chiamento no "you tube"
mas esta cantando "a mesma cançao" ( Elis Regina - Atras da Porta - ao vivo) , sem chiamento no "you tube"  !!!

mas por que ???

eu ainda tenho outras perguntas sobre essa cançao ....mas depois 

até logo


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo ao fórum, Avok. 

Vamos por partes:
1- Elis era gaúcha e, na minha opinião, a questão do chiamento pode ter a ver com o sotaque que ela escolheu para aquela determinada gravação: carioca ou gaúcho.
Eu mesma faço isso, sou mineira e canto algumas músicas com sotaque carioca. BTW, Elis is in the top of my favorites, too. 

2- Sobre as perguntas que você quer fazer sobre a música desde que tenham a ver com fatores lingüísticos, seja  bem-vindo para fazê-las. De outro modo, este fórum não permite discussões de música, literatura, etc. 

Veja as regras. (completas)


> WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage, terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.


 
3- Aproveitando que você mencionou, vou dar um recadinho para todos :
Por favor, não coloquem _links _de vídeos ou músicas que podem ter direitos autorais.


----------



## Alandria

Muitos cantores mudam o seu sotaque quando estão cantando. Rita lee, por exemplo, é paulistana , mas canta com o r aspirado que não é comum em São Paulo. 

Tem (há) uma música dos Tribalhistas chamada "Velha infância" onde os dois cantores - um paulistano e uma carioca - pronunciam "cã'minhu", e não "ca'minhu". Contrastando a tendência do sudeste para baixo.


----------



## avok

Vanda said:


> Bem-vindo ao fórum, Avok.
> 
> Vamos por partes:
> 1- Elis era gaúcha e, na minha opinião, a questão do chiamento pode ter a ver com o sotaque que ela escolheu para aquela determinada gravação: carioca ou gaúcho.
> Eu mesma faço isso, sou mineira e canto algumas músicas com sotaque carioca. BTW, Elis is in the top of my favorites, too.
> 
> 2- Sobre as perguntas que você quer fazer sobre a música desde que tenham a ver com fatores lingüísticos, seja bem-vindo para fazê-las. De outro modo, este fórum não permite discussões de música, literatura, etc.
> 
> 
> muito obrigadooooooooo
> 
> hmmmm, se pode finalmente dizer que o chiamento da Elis é uma questao da preferencia....o sotaque carioca era mais privilegiavel, por isso ela o escolheu az vezes, né??
> 
> and as i understand i can only ask questions about songs, singers etc...as long as they have got something to do with linguistics?
> 
> ate logo


----------



## Vanda

> and as i understand i can only ask questions about songs, singers etc...as long as they have got something to do with linguistics?


 
Perfect! You got it! We love talking about songs and the like, but these are the forums' rules.


----------



## jazyk

Avok, chiamento é uma palavra bem construída, mas na língua já dispomos de chiado.


----------



## Macunaíma

Se falar do chiado de Lisboa certifique-se do contexto para que eles não pensem que você está falando do bairro


----------



## avok

> chiamento é uma palavra bem construída, mas na língua já dispomos de chiado.


 
jazyk, oi! qual é a differencia entre chiamento e chiado ? Na verdade, chiamento nao existe no meu dicionario portugues mas o chiado sim...que palavra é correta ? chiamento, chiado, chiante ?
 
Nao sei por que mas os brasileiros tendem a pensar que o chiamento seja un fenomeno que nao representa o Brasil mas ele é carioca e portugues europeu etc... mas todos os cantores brasileiros que bem representam o Brasil e que eu ouço todo tempo cantam com chiado. Maria Bethania, tom jobim, joao gilberto, elis regina, marcos valle, nara leao etc...
 
A Bossa Nova nao existe sem chiamento ?  ; )


----------



## Vanda

A palavra do dicionário é chiado ou chiada. No seu contexto o significado é: Ato ou efeito de chiar; chio. 
chiar = (Estudos da Linguagem)  Soar como um fonema chiante.  




> A Bossa Nova nao existe sem chiamento ? ; )


ahem, o que a bossa nova tem a ver com os significados lingüísticos?  Vamos continuar falando da palavra, não da bossa nova, certo?


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda, acho que tem a ver um pouquinho (só um pouquinho). 

Avok, a Bossa nova, como o você deve saber, surgiu no Rio de Janeiro. Mais precisamente, na zona sul da cidade do Rio de Janeiro. Mais precisamente ainda, em Ipanema. É um fenômeno, portanto, restrito a uma área geográfica onde o chiado é um aspecto característico da fala das pessoas. Os artistas que participaram da Bossa Nova são quase todos cariocas, ou vivem/viveram no Rio há/ por muitos, muitos anos _caso da Elis (gaúcha), Gal (baiana), etc. O chiado do Rio não é um fenômeno brasileiro, mas regional. Acontece, além do Rio, em pouquíssimos lugares, como Belém do Pará, por exemplo. Alguns jornalistas do noticiário nacional tiveram que treinar para perder esse chiado, para ficar com um sotaque mais neutro, por assim dizer. O chiado é imediatamente reconhecido como característica carioca. Em seu contexto, como na música cantada por artistas cariocas, novelas ambientadas no Rio (quase todas), etc, ele é aceito, claro, e muitas vezes até apreciado. Mas ainda é uma característica marcadamente regional. Regionalíssima.

Abraço. 

Macunaíma


----------



## Alandria

Só pra acrescentar o comentário de Macunaíma, pois o chiado é tão "comum" quanto o "r" retroflexo no Brasil.

Cidades em que o chiado *total* é oficial: 
Norte: Manaus - AM, Macapá - AP, Belém - PA,
Nordeste: Recife - PE
Sudeste: Rio de Janeiro - RJ
Sul: Florianópolis - SC

Cidades em que o chiado parcial *só* acontece nos contornos *-st*, *-sd*:

Nordeste: praticamente todas as capitais, não contarei Recife, porque lá o chiado é total, e não parcial.

Cidades em que há *ausência total* de chiado:

Todo o resto do Brasil.


----------



## jazyk

> jazyk, oi! qual é a differencia entre chiamento e chiado ? Na verdade, chiamento nao existe no meu dicionario portugues mas o chiado sim...que palavra é correta ? chiamento, chiado, chiante ?



Chiamento não existe. O que disse é que a palavra é bem formada, e por isso a entendemos sem problema. É um "neologismo" que respeita a morfologia da língua portuguesa, que se poderia ter criado se já não houvesse chiado.


----------



## avok

Muito obrigado a toda gente !!

O que eu quero simplesmente dizer que o chiado pode ser so uma característica regional no Brasil....mas quando eu ( uma pessoa cuja lingua materna nao é portugues e que mora fora do Brasil ) ouço a gente brasileira ( cantores, pessoas ordinarias etc...) nas TV's e radios, uma "boa parte" dessa gente chia. Por isso, nos ( a gente que nao é brasileira ) tendemos a pensar que o chiado seja, pelo menos, mais do que uma regionalíssima simples...

Por exemplo, eu começei a ouvir os discos brasileiros para melhorar a minha pronuncia portuguesa e eu adotei uma pronuncia chiada sem saber que é uma característica regional para brasileiros !! 

Depois eu deixei meu chiado, mas tenho ainda um pouco de chiado:



> Cidades em que o chiado parcial *só* acontece nos contornos *-st*, *-sd*:


 
*Alandria*, eu falo com chiado parcial  

Nao sei porque mas eu nao pude deixar o chiado nos contornos *-st*, *-sd* ...... Mas eu chio tambem quando eu digo "escola" *-sc* tambem !!!

Por exemplo, eu pronuncio "nos contornos" ( -sc) como "nosh contornos" e as vezes "nosh contornosh" eu acho que eu tento compensar os 2 esses i.e. se eu chio o primeiro s dessa frase "nos" eu sinto que tenho que chiar o outro s para uma harmonia "contornos" 
Eu pronuncio "esporto" como "eshporto" tambem... *-sp* 


Eu falo como a gente do Nordeste ?


----------



## MOC

Eu diria que fala como a gente daqui mesmo.


----------



## Alandria

avok said:


> Muito obrigado a toda gente !!
> 
> O que eu quero simplesmente dizer que o chiado pode ser so uma característica regional no Brasil....mas quando eu ( uma pessoa cuja lingua materna nao é portugues e que mora fora do Brasil ) ouço a gente brasileira ( cantores, pessoas ordinarias etc...) nas TV's e radios, uma "boa parte" dessa gente chia. Por isso, nos ( a gente que nao é brasileira ) tendemos a pensar que o chiado seja, pelo menos, mais do que uma regionalíssima simples...
> 
> Por exemplo, eu começei a ouvir os discos brasileiros para melhorar a minha pronuncia portuguesa e eu adotei uma pronuncia chiada sem saber que é uma característica regional para brasileiros !!
> 
> Depois eu deixei meu chiado, mas tenho ainda um pouco de chiado:
> 
> 
> 
> *Alandria*, eu falo com chiado parcial
> 
> Nao sei porque mas eu nao pude deixar o chiado nos contornos *-st*, *-sd* ...... Mas eu chio tambem quando eu digo "escola" *-sc* tambem !!!
> 
> Por exemplo, eu pronuncio "nos contornos" ( -sc) como "nosh contornos" e as vezes "nosh contornosh" eu acho que eu tento compensar os 2 esses i.e. se eu chio o primeiro s dessa frase "nos" eu sinto que tenho que chiar o outro s para uma harmonia "contornos"
> Eu pronuncio "esporto" como "eshporto" tambem... *-sp*
> 
> 
> Eu falo como a gente do Nordeste ?



Não.
Porém já ouvi pessoas *idosas* da cidade de Santos - São Paulo - falarem assim, mas isto falar está desaparecendo, porque a atual geração de jovens dessa cidade já não chia mais de forma alguma.


----------



## ronanpoirier

E que tal aquel chiado "inconsciente" feito antes de consoantes palatais africadas (?) que eu ouço por aí?
Por exemplo, eu pronuncio "estado" = /(i)s'tadu/, mas pronuncio "existir" = /iziStshir/. Eu pronuncio "as coisas" = /as'kojzâs/, mas pronuncio "os cheques" = /uSshèks/.
S = um som que no IPA é representado pelo "s" com um ganchinho. Som existente no polonês.
sh = nosso som de ch.
O mesmo ocorreria com o "z". (Acho que não preciso explicar aqui os casos de quando a consoante "limpa" quanto a consoante chiada seriam sonoras ou surdas.)

E EU, Ronan, chio o "s" da palavra "história" e da palavra "mesmo". Por quê? Não sei!

E é só eu ficar uma semana em Florianópolis que já volto com o sotaque "atacado" carregado de chiados. Mas continuo com a levada gaúcha (que ninguém consegue imitar hehehe).

Interessante essa história da influência dos sotaques... é só vermos o sotaque da Xuxa... totalmente carioca! E ela nasceu numa região do RS de pronúncia beeem espanhola. Será que existem certos sotaques que influenciam mais os outros?


----------



## Ayazid

jazyk said:


> Chiamento não existe. O que disse é que a palavra é bem formada, e por isso a entendemos sem problema. É um "neologismo" que respeita a morfologia da língua portuguesa, que se poderia ter criado se já não houvesse chiado.
> [/font][/size]



Jazyk

Esta palavra existe! Pelo menos está no meu dicionário de Português. Por outro lado esse dicionário não contem a palavra "chiado"


----------



## Frajola

> [Jazyk
> 
> Esta palavra existe! Pelo menos está no meu dicionário de Português. Por outro lado esse dicionário não contem a palavra "chiado"


 

O modo de se usar estas palavras é o que as distingue, eu acredito. 

Alguém poderia discordar de mim, mas quando as pessoas se referem, por exemplo, ao barulho que uma panela de pressão faz, elas preferem dizer que a panela produz um 'chiado', e não um 'chiamento'.

Já 'chiamento' de fato parece ser uma palavra adequada quando se descreve o som que um fonema produz.

Tudo depende do contexto.


----------



## avok

MOC said:


> Eu diria que fala como a gente daqui mesmo.


 
Obrigado mas eu falo com sotaque brasileiro 


Vocês, brasileiros, não se sentem enganados quando os cantores mudam os sotaques nas canções deles?

Porquê a gente chia em Florianópolis? Eu acho que a gente dessa cidade tem "r" retroflexo mas o chiado total?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Não será pela presença dos Açorianos?

"Vocês, brasileiros, não se sentem enganados quando os cantores mudam os sotaques nas canções deles?"

Não. è um país de migrantes. E isto porque o sotaque sofre influência do meio. Há pessoas que nunca perdem o sotaque original, e ao mesmo tempo, usam expressões e têm uma fluência típicas do nativo. 

Há pessoas (com eu) que sem querer "copiam" sotaques e assim, basta uma semana num lugar para começar a falar como os do lugar. 

Como o sotaque tem também um forte aspecto cultural e social, há sotaques que são valorizados e outros que são desvalorizados (o caipira paulista, por exemplo) ao logo da história. 
Você já ouviu uma cantora chamada Dalva de Oliveira (1917-1972)? O sotaque - muito caracterísitco dela, não se usa mais.

(Caso vc faça questão em manter coerência entre o sotaque e o vocabulário, nós brasileiros diríamos :
Porquê  as pessoas chiam em Florianópolis? Eu acho que  o povo/o pessoal dessa cidade tem "r" retroflexo, mas o chiado total? "A gente", nesse caso, é uma construção lusitana, mas a frase está corretíssima. )


----------



## avok

Dona Chicória said:


> (Caso vc faça questão em manter coerência entre o sotaque e o vocabulário, nós brasileiros diríamos :
> Porquê as pessoas chiam em Florianópolis? Eu acho que o povo/o pessoal dessa cidade tem "r" retroflexo, mas o chiado total? "A gente", nesse caso, é uma construção lusitana, mas a frase está corretíssima. )


 
Oi, 
Obrigado pela correção. (sim, deve ser "se sentem")  Mas você quer dizer que "a gente" nesso contexto é uma construção do português europeu e que devo deixar o vocabulário do portugues europeu como digo que falo com sotaque brasileiro?


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá.

No contexto desta frase, " a gente" soará estranho aos brasileiros, mas não incorreto.

Não , não creio que vc deva se preocupar em "homogeineizar" vocabulário e sotaque (entre as várias formas do Português); isto poderá vir com o tempo, com a convivência maior com uns ou outros.E nem a gente,individualmente, tem o sotaque assim tão homogeneo! (Meus filhos morrem de rir do meu sotaque caipira!!E eu nasci e vivi em Sampa; devia era falar italianado, e não falo!)


----------



## avok

Dona, mas voce acha que "a gente" soara normal aos portugueses nesse contexto?


----------



## MOC

Soará normal sim. A mim soa perfeitamente natural.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Soará sim, como MOC já adiantou.

Quanto a sua pergunta:
Vocês, brasileiros, não se sentem enganados quando os cantores mudam os sotaques nas canções deles?"

Fiz uma pesquisa e encontrei alguns exemplos em que o mesmo cantor muda o sotaque, da mesma canção, ao longo do tempo. Creio que conseguirei postar o link, sem problemas de direitos:

O mundo é um moinho, de Cartola

gravação de 1998 (em estúdio)
http://app.radio.musica.uol.com.br/...<@>0258<@>Ney_Matogrosso<@>POLYGRAM<@>Mercury

(gravação em estúdio), de 2002
http://app.radio.musica.uol.com.br/...=006890-1<@>Ney_Matogrosso_Interpreta_Cartola

Em todo caso, são duas intepretações de Ney Matogrosso (nascido no Mato Grosso do Sul, com passagem por São Paulo - sotaque muito próximo - e há anos vivendo no RJ) , de uma canção do compositor carioca Cartola (1908-1980) que a escreve na 2ª pessoa do singular! Na mais antiga , Ney tem menos sotaque carioca (pronuncia mais à maneira do centro-sul), e na segunda, puxa no "S" e no "R', à maneira carioca.

Há outros exemplos, mas fugiria às regras, então...


----------

